# Bar size ??? ms 391 and ms 381



## danz69 (Mar 5, 2011)

i went to the stihl dealer the other day to find out what size bars the
ms 391 and ms 381 will run and he pulled out a chart made by stihl and it said that both saws can go up to a 25 inch bar. I would have thought that the ms 381 would have been bigger 
any thought or comments on this


----------



## brad1000s (Mar 5, 2011)

25" sounds about right for max. bar length for both saws.


----------



## danz69 (Mar 5, 2011)

but one is a 72cc 3.9kw saw and the other is only 64cc 3.3kw
so has the 64cc saw got the same amount of torque as the 72cc saw


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 5, 2011)

No, the 381 will pull it with authority, basically the same saw as the old 038 mag II.
It's the max you would really want to but on the 391, in reality the 381 would handle a 28". The 381 should saw circles around the 391, but as far as i know the 381 isn't available in the US due to not passing epa standards, you can get it in Mexico.


----------



## danz69 (Mar 5, 2011)

I live in new zealand we still have choice (just)
so if both had a 20inch bar then the 391 would do the same job as 381


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 5, 2011)

danz69 said:


> i went to the stihl dealer the other day to find out what size bars the
> ms 391 and ms 381 will run and he pulled out a chart made by stihl and it said that both saws can go up to a 25 inch bar. I would have thought that the ms 381 would have been bigger
> any thought or comments on this



The 381 should be able to handle a longer bar than the 391, but what is OK really depend on user expectations, not on any chart from Stihl.........:msp_blink:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 5, 2011)

danz69 said:


> but one is a 72cc 3.9kw saw and the other is only 64cc 3.3kw
> so has the 64cc saw got the same amount of torque as the 72cc saw



That could happen, but it surely doesn't in this case. 

The 381 has higher power specs than the ol' 038 Mag II, and way higher than the "el cheepo" 391. I don't really understand why you compare those saws to each other.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 5, 2011)

danz69 said:


> I live in new zealand we still have choice (just)
> so if both had a 20inch bar then the 391 would do the same job as 381


 
I seriously doubt that it would!


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 5, 2011)

The op doesn't need to get hung up on the model numbers. Just think more in terms of the 381 being more in line with a 044/440 basically same power.
Sometimes the model # isn't sequential or relative to the output of the saw.
The 381 will saw circles around a 391. Think of the 381 being capable of being a good fallers saw and the 391 a good firewood saw. 
Two totally different capabilities on the saws, the 381 is capable of much more than the 391.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 5, 2011)

*Should be OK at 25"*

My 361 pulls a 25" bar with ease, but I usually save that for noodling or bucking larger logs. The 20" bar is still the best for it.

I imagine either the 381 or 391 will also handle the 25" bar OK.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 5, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> My 361 pulls a 25" bar with ease, but I usually save that for noodling or bucking larger logs. The 20" bar is still the best for it.
> 
> I imagine either the 381 or 391 will also handle the 25" bar OK.


 
I don't want more than an 18" on a 361, but that is about balance, and not about power! :msp_wink:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 5, 2011)

*MS 361 Hot Saw*



SawTroll said:


> I don't want more than an 18" on a 361, but that is about balance, and not about power! :msp_wink:


I'll remember that when I enter a "hot saw" contest with my MS 361. :msp_love:

Buy an 18" bar and chain first for the 361. Victory guaranteed. :msp_thumbsup:

I'll then save the 20" bar and chain for my new MS 650. If the log is too fat, I'll move up to a 25" bar for the big dog and then let it eat. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 5, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> I'll remember that when I enter a "hot saw" contest with my MS 361. :msp_love:
> 
> Buy an 18" bar and chain first for the 361. Victory guaranteed. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> I'll then save the 20" bar and chain for my new MS 650. If the log is too fat, I'll move up to a 25" bar for the big dog and then let it eat. :msp_biggrin:



I mostly use a 15" on the MS361, unless I am only felling.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 5, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I mostly use a 15" on the MS361, unless I am only felling.


 
Then what, you bust out the almighty 10''?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cutforfun (Mar 5, 2011)

I may be crazzy, but when I put my 361 with a 25 in b/c in a log it always seams to balance out ok? Sorry to get off topic


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 5, 2011)

cutforfun said:


> I may be crazzy, but when I put my 361 with a 25 in b/c in a log it always seams to balance out ok? Sorry to get off topic



Once it is in the wood, the balance out of wood doesn't matter. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## brad1000s (Mar 6, 2011)

My Poulan Micro XXV pulls a .404 chain on a 84" bar with ease. But, It don't cut worth a S#!t in a log. For the life of me I cannot figure out "why size matters" when it comes to bars for chainsaws. I guess its kinda like the people who take the guards off their string trimmers. They run too much line, then that bogs down the motor, over heats the trimmer. Same goes for chainsaws. I guess that's why the put that fan thingy on'em.


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 6, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> My 361 pulls a 25" bar with ease, but I usually save that for noodling or bucking larger logs. The 20" bar is still the best for it.
> 
> I imagine either the 381 or 391 will also handle the 25" bar OK.



A 381 will stomp a 361


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 6, 2011)

cutforfun said:


> I may be crazy, but when I put my 361 with a 25 in b/c in a log it always seams to balance out ok? Sorry to get off topic.



Off Topic? What's "Off Topic" about that? Mine does too. I just seem to have more control with the 20" b&c that the dealer recomemnded when I bought it, and it's more fun to use than the longer, 25" bar.

I suppose I could get used to it with an even shorter bar that SawTroll talked about, especially if it bucks faster and all I have are little logs to cut. Pony cars were the craze of the 1960's and early '70s: Mustang Cobra, Hemi 'Cuda, Pontiac GTO, Olds 442, etc. :cool2:


----------

